# Betta Slave's Journal :3



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Never done one of these before, wanna see how it turns out. lol  I'll be posting updates on the pets (fish, guinea pigs, dogs, turtle, beardie), pictures... anything I've found amusing or any general happenings, really. XD 

So meanwhile, I'm about to clip the guinea pigs' nails... squirmy little things they are... and then I'm going to doll up. Spending the day with a bunch of buds and I want to look nice. XD 

Later I might finish up painting my crappy little stereo system in paint markers. 8D When I find a working memory card for my cam, I'll post some pics.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Reggie, who was looking a bit decrepit, passed on this morning.  

So I went to Big Al's this morning to get some crickets for the beardie and I decided to take a look at their bettas. I told myself none. I wouldn't buy any. 

So much for that. :3 

He's a black orchid crowntail, and he's so cute :3 He was so flashy and he was flaring all over the place in the store, but now... XD Complete opposite. Floating at the top of his tank, clamped fins, and (surprise, surprise) he has gill parasites. Typical for Big Al's, really- but I don't mind. I haven't treated a betta illness in a long time. I'm up for a challenge. I specialize in the treatment of parasites, anyway. 

The other thing that's at the back of my mind is... well, did I bleach/rinse out the tank enough? Yes. Very sure. If he's not looking any better tomorrow I'll tear it down and rinse it out again. I'm a bit worried, as I haven't had a new betta in a while and I'm not used to the clampy fins and stillness, lol- but hopefully he'll color up soon. He's eaten something, at least.

Pictures of little Tobi will be up once he feels better... hopefully soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Reggie and Tobi.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, DQ. Reggie had a good life here and I'm glad Tobi didn't have to spend the rest of his existence in a murky little cup. >.> I'm still wondering what the heck happened. D He was too gorgeous. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes these things happen and we'll never know why but they had a good home with you.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I haven't updated this in a while, so I feel like now's the time to do it. XD

My last degu died today </3 He was so lonely after his mate passed on, I'm surprised he didn't go shortly thereafter. He was a neurotic jerk of a degu, but I loved him anyway. XD <3 R.I.P Joey. 

Moving on to happier news... 

My valentine's day lilies FINALLY opened up <3 They're so purdy.

Aaaaand the bf came over today and we watched movies... and played pool (I got my butt kicked -.-). And played Mortal Kombat. XD It was fun. 

Next Saturday I think we're all going curling... my best friend, her bf and mine.... haven't been curling in a good few years so I'd like to see how that turns out! XD It'll be pretty fun. 

And then March 17 I'm leaving on a school trip to Europe!  England, France and Italy. Going to be so exciting. I can't wait. <3 

Well, that's my day/a few of my thoughts in a nutshell 8D thanks for sticking around to listen to me blabber. See ya :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your school trip will be fun! You'll have to take pictures to share with us.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Definitely will  So excited XD Going to Mexico after spring break, too... XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Be careful in Mexico. I heard it's not real safe there.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Mexico is lots of fun and no less safe than anywhere else in the world.
There's no such thing as a dangerous place, only dangerous people.

Just don't drink the tap water and you'll be fine! ;-)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup, we've been there before many times.  We know all the necessary precautions... and where we're heading (or rather, I suppose, the people who live where we're heading XD) is safe, so it's all good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that. I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------

